# World GT races in OH, MI, IN ??????



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm running a CRC car at the Woodville mall in Toledo Oh. now but we don't have alot of people running this class yet. Are there any tracks around that are getting bigger turnouts? 

Is there a Great Lakes Challenge anymore? Midwest series for the winter? Any Region races?


----------

